# Betfair Historical Data 2015 and 2016



## hansepeter (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey folks,
I would like to request Betfair historical data from 2015 untill today. Anybody with a minimum of 100 Betfair points can download it. Due to austrian betting laws the exchange is no longer available in austria, so I can not download it.
Would be great if somebody could do it, it is free.
Thanks in advance.


----------

